# EPGY Stanford Winter 2012



## Ravi (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry for the late announcement, everyone: Stanford Winter will be on February 26, 2012. The website is here: http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordwinter2012


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2012)

Woot!
>waits a week before getting parental consent
>week before competition, no school

Also, guise:
If anyone is interested in the Skewb event but doesn't own one, I have them for sale for $8 at the competition.
They're all LanLan white Skewbs. I have seven of them. Gogo!

~R


----------



## Riley (Feb 10, 2012)

I can only stay for the registration 1 events, nothing after registration 2. Is this okay? I'm fairly sure I won't make it to the OH final. I probably won't place in anything either, but if did, would I just not get it it? Thanks.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 10, 2012)

I SOOOOO wanna go to this comp
but I don't even have a stickered speedcube
I really am a noob...
I only have a stickerless zhanchi and I seriously doubt my parents would allow me to get a stickered one...
they would be like "You already have one", etc.
I'm sad (


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> I SOOOOO wanna go to this comp
> but i dont even have a stickered speedcube
> i really am a noob
> i only have a stickerless zhanchi and i seriously doubt my parents would allow me to get a stickered one...
> ...


 
I'm sure someone will let you borrow a cube =) You can use my Dayan 5 prototype if you please. It's an off-white colour with standard BOY colour scheme.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 10, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm sure someone will let you borrow a cube =) You can use my Dayan 5 prototype if you please. It's an off-white colour with standard BOY colour scheme.


 
that would be nice
but im kinda scared to go to a comp
and i havent asked my parents if i can go yet

maybe ill go to the next one
do they have one sometime later this year?

EDIT: yes i know i sound really like i dunno weird
but my parents really dont think that cubing is a good thing
they were seriously hesitant to get me a zhanchi so i dont wanna push my luck
maybe when i can get consistently sub 30 or even 25 ill have a better chance

oh and another thing:
IVE NEVER USED A STACKMAT TIMER
at home i use prisma puzzle timer
so ya

sigh


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley said:


> I can only stay for the registration 1 events, nothing after registration 2. Is this okay? I'm fairly sure I won't make it to the OH final. I probably won't place in anything either, but if did, would I just not get it it? Thanks.


You can just show up and do the events you have time for. Don't worry about missing rounds.

(And if you do place in something but won't be there for the ceremony, you can pick up your certificate another time. ;-)



cubingawsumness said:


> that would be nice
> but im kinda scared to go to a comp
> and i havent asked my parents if i can go yet
> 
> ...



Learning to use a Stackmat doesn't take very long, but there's a first time for everything. 

Depending on how your parents feel about your academics and extracurriculars, you should try to help them understand that cubing has a lot of benefits. Apart from a skill that looks impressive to people (or, say, colleges), cubing does help with things like dexterity and thinking. 
Going to competitions is a fun, but for example it also motivates you to practice for goals. And if you become friends with other cubers at competitions, you'll probably learn a lot.

I would suggest the following argument: Ask them to take you to this competition so they can see what it's like. *Then* they can decide if they still think it's bad for you.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 10, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> Learning to use a Stackmat doesn't take very long, but there's a first time for everything.
> 
> Depending on how your parents feel about your academics and extracurriculars, you should try to help them understand that cubing has a lot of benefits. Apart from a skill that looks impressive to people (or, say, colleges), cubing does help with things like dexterity and thinking.
> Going to competitions is a fun, but for example it also motivates you to practice for goals. And if you become friends with other cubers at competitions, you'll probably learn a lot.
> ...


 
well actually i have a friend that i might be able to convince to come to this comp with me
then maybe theyd be more willing 
hm...
ill give it a try
but i dont think ill have it in time for this comp
will there be another one like in the spring or something?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 11, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> well actually i have a friend that i might be able to convince to come to this comp with me
> then maybe theyd be more willing
> hm...
> ill give it a try
> ...


 
There are usually four competitions per year from Stanford and UC Berkeley each, one during each season.
So, yes. Likely enough, two.

Side note: I don't know what the status is about UC Davis, but according to what I last heard (which was quite a decent time ago), Chris Bird is up to hosting some competitions.

EDIT:



cubingawsumness said:


> that would be nice
> ...
> sigh


 
Asking your parents is the first step =)
Competitions as I see them are cuber hangouts with cool organizers and official times. You make a lot of good friends through competing. =D
Stackmat timers are simple, don't worry. Many competitors bring their own to practise with, and I'll be glad to let you use mine. Just ask anyone around.
Cubing's not a "bad" activity, not that I see. It's not necessarily popular and it may seem to be a waste of time, but it's fun to you (and to us) and it's like any other hobby--an investment in your life. Before labelling cuing as "bad", they should at least be exposed to it in some fashion. Lucas' argument is gold, man.


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 11, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> well actually i have a friend that i might be able to convince to come to this comp with me
> then maybe theyd be more willing
> hm...
> ill give it a try
> ...


 Stanford usually has 2 competitions a year if not 3. Berkeley will always have 4 a year, one per season. As Ranzha said Chris Bird has been saying he will do one but he is often not the one to follow through with things. And he is busy currently with Starcraft II tournaments. You should go to the competition, don't be afraid to ask your parents. Cubing is a great hobby that can bring you money, small fame, and increased mathematical skills to some extent. I would recommend buying a stickered cube now that way you will be used to it before the competition. Btw what do you currently average? As long as yo can solve the cube under 10 minutes you should go.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 11, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> There are usually four competitions per year from Stanford and UC Berkeley each, one during each season.
> So, yes. Likely enough, two.
> 
> Side note: I don't know what the status is about UC Davis, but according to what I last heard (which was quite a decent time ago), Chris Bird is up to hosting some competitions.
> ...


 
thanks so much for ur support and such
i think ill try going to the next comp in spring or fall or even next year or something
and ill try to get my friend more interested in cubing
maybe introduce her to this forum.
and get her times down... (they're like 2-3 mins, which isnt that bad considering cubing is seriously a leisure activity for her no more than that and she only had her cube for what, 2 months?)
THANK YOU again

mitch:
i definitely average under 10 mins!
my home average is about 37 secs, but i bet if im in comp im gonna get like 50
luckily still well under 10 mins
just wondering, do people really exceed 10 mins?


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 11, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> thanks so much for ur support and such
> i think ill try going to the next comp in spring or fall or even next year or something
> and ill try to get my friend more interested in cubing
> maybe introduce her to this forum.
> ...


 We do have regulars that sometimes will exceed the 10 minute time barrier, and I strongly recommend you go to the competition, its very fun.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 11, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> We do have regulars that sometimes will exceed the 10 minute time barrier, and I strongly recommend you go to the competition, its very fun.


 
wow those people are brave to go when they seriously just started
but i guess they go not really to compete but to talk to other people and learn new things
i can tell that the comps will be very fun, but im still hesitant.
i really dont know why...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 11, 2012)

Summer competitions should be easier to attend. Y'know, no school and such.
I'd also been considering planning some NorCal cuber meetups this summer, but the last one (which Chris Bird and I planned) never came to fruition. We'll see what happens =)

Also, having a close friend also interested in cubing is loads of fun =D It promotes improvement overall, friendly competition and such.

A psych sheet for 3x3:
http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordwinter2012/psych.php?e=3x3
This shows the best averages of each competitor. If a person is registered but hasn't competed in an event, it'll show as "-". It's often useful to see where your standings will lie.

But before you attend any competition, http://www.cubingusa.com/ has some useful links and readings. I suggest the "Competitor Tutorial" and "Competition Guide" tabs. I read them before my first competition two years ago, and it was really helpful =)
Also, no need to stress about going up against other people. It's a chill environment.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 11, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Summer competitions should be easier to attend. Y'know, no school and such.
> I'd also been considering planning some NorCal cuber meetups this summer, but the last one (which Chris Bird and I planned) never came to fruition. We'll see what happens =)
> 
> Also, having a close friend also interested in cubing is loads of fun =D It promotes improvement overall, friendly competition and such.
> ...


 
cool thanks for the links
what a big gap between 17 and 2 mins...
ill fall somewhere there
the other link is quite useful with a lot of info that i need to know


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 15, 2012)

YAAAY!! I'm pretty much sure that I can go.
So it's definitely too late to order a new cube now (I'm going out of town next week), so would anyone be willing to let me borrow a cube to use for this comp?
thanks a lot


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> YAAAY!! I'm pretty much sure that I can go.
> So it's definitely too late to order a new cube now (I'm going out of town next week), so would anyone be willing to let me borrow a cube to use for this comp?
> thanks a lot


 
If I'm going, I'll let you. If not, I'm sure if you ask anyone they'll lend you something.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 15, 2012)

erm...
How do I know who's going, and if I knew, how do I ask them?...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2012)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordwinter2012/competitors.php
^These are the preregistered people as of yet.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 15, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordwinter2012/competitors.php
> ^These are the preregistered people as of yet.


 
alright cool
Just wondering, will anyone be selling any cubes or anything (timers, lube, etc.)


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2012)

Confirmed going. Woot.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 18, 2012)

Best mystery puzzle planned... ever...


----------



## Ravi (Feb 18, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Best mystery puzzle planned... ever...


 
Wait, did Lucas tell you?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this ^o^
Why am I still awake? 

ALSO! I'll be selling a lot of puzzles, particularly 3x3s (for $5 or less; just ask), Maru Lubes ($3 each; 4 in stock) and Skewbs ($9; 6 in stock). Not that anyone would see this in time ;-;

Reserved for "Did you know...?"


----------



## Ravi (Feb 27, 2012)

For those who missed it:

The mystery puzzle was a team BLD variant. I'm not sure what it should be called, but I'm calling it "dueling team BLD" for now. Basically, we had several teams do regular team BLD first, and then we took the top two teams (four people) competing in another team BLD solve for one prize. The idea then was that you're competing not only against the other team, but also against your "teammate": the blindfolded team member was supposed to solve the cube, and the caller was supposed to solve it into the superflip. Whoever finished first (and in the correct position) would win.

As it happened, I think it would have been better to just let one team do the second round. The team of Brandon and Nathaniel beat Vincent and Chia-Wei basically by agreeing beforehand to let Nathaniel win--Nathaniel just did a regular solve, then called "do a superflip," and Brandon obliged. We tried it some more at dinner afterwards, though, and I had ridiculous amounts of fun. My favorite methods: 1) Solve into a position with between four and eight edges flipped, then either correct them or flip the others. 2) Roux. 3) Methods weirder than Roux. (Against Lucas, I solved all four F2L pairs first, without the cross, then did COLL and finished with M, U, and S, making sure to incorporate item (1) as well. For his part, he disobeyed some of my instructions, especially when I was telling him things like "flip all edges on L... okay, x'... okay, now flip all edges on D... now flip all edges in the S orbit...")


Oh, also, Lucas organized a mystery puzzle in which Jeremy had to write "Stanford" 20 times (since he'd misspelled it on the scramble sheets or something), and I had to write "Berkeley" 20 times. I won by 2-3 seconds, although someone who joined as a third or fourth competitor beat us both by quite a bit.


----------



## shelley (Feb 28, 2012)

Antagonistic team BLD does work better when it's not timed. Confusing your solver with convoluted methods and random edge flipping is where all the entertainment comes from.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 29, 2012)

shelley said:


> Antagonistic team BLD does work better when it's not timed. Confusing your solver with convoluted methods and random edge flipping is where all the entertainment comes from.



For me, it's all about the disobedient retaliation.

"Flip the four top edges"
* flips only UF and UR


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't get it. Everything you're describing sounds like regular Team BLD with Bob.


----------

